# What Song is this?? Classic Music Style (Youtube Sample provided)



## flamingate (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a song, like a Classic Music Style melody, which is old, but i dont know the name.

I have rough similar sample of it, here.

What is this song? (the actuall song that is), and song name?

-> 




-this is just a sample, i need the actual song.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

It kind of reminded me of this:






It reminds me _more_ of something else, but I can't think of what!


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like a folk tune to me...


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

it's Classsic Track by What is this


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

you need to give more info eg. where you heard it, or an actual sample


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

It sounds like a Waltz maybe.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> It kind of reminded me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I even express how angry I am at that I missed watching this music when I was little?  You know why too! But woe is me, now I'm too old. 

I got to play a version of this in High School in chamber orchestra.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Can I even express how angry I am at that I missed watching this music when I was little?  You know why too! But woe is me, now I'm too old.


You are never too old to watch Anastasia.

Also, it is an educational film. Did you know that Rasputin had a talking bat named Bartok?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> You are never too old to watch Anastasia.
> 
> Also, it is an educational film. Did you know that Rasputin had a talking bat named Bartok?


Woah! Is that really true!? I always thought Bartok was batty!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah from the sample it sounds ternary


----------



## flamingate (Jun 18, 2011)

No that isn't it.

anybody else? what song is that, in my above sample?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

*marker*
I cannot access YouTube at work, but if this is the one I remember, I may have come up with the answer. Will check tonight.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Hm... close but no cigar.


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

If you provided harmony (or at least even one other note), the chances of someone being able to identify it will increase (though it will still be small).


----------



## flamingate (Jun 18, 2011)

thanks guys. 

I wil add more harmonies


----------



## kanonathena (Jun 25, 2010)

No need to add, it's Enya's Caribbean Blue, no question about it.

BTW, I love once upon a time in December, I immediately got the soundtrack after watching the movie!


----------

